# Dubai Architecture - sustainable?



## jcconnolly

Hi everyone!
My names is Jason, and I am currently in my final year at University in England. I was born in Dubai and have lived there with my family for 18 years.
I am currently writing a paper which is looking at current architecture and developments in Dubai. My main focus is in regards to sustainability, as well as the ethical and social aspects of the recent developments. 
What I am curious to find out from both expats and nationals alike, how you feel the construction/architecture and infrastructure are meeting the societies requirements and how they contribute to the society as a whole. Would you say the architecture was socially responsive?

I am curious to hear peoples opinions on the matter, both positive and negative.


Many thanks!
Jason


----------



## Gavtek

No, most of the buildings they are throwing up are a waste of time. 90% of the people who buy the apartments are 'investors' who will rarely see a return on their investment these days, and because they want a return, when they lease them out, they'll keep the rental prices as high as possible and would rather have the apartments sitting empty than rent them out cheaper.

This makes it very expensive to live here.

You also have the catch 22 situation where you're not allowed to live here without a work visa, but it's almost impossible to get a job unless you already live here so we're already in a situation where the supply of accommodation is far higher than the demand, but they still keep on building, and people still can't move here because they can't get a job, and because the rulers of Dubai are keen for Dubai to be seen as an elite place, costs are artificially high which prevents people from coming here to find work locally.

It could easily be sorted out if the people running the place had any idea how economics work. Unfortunately they don't, so we've got the situation where businesses keep closing down because the commercial rents are too high, which means less facilities for the local tenants which makes it harder for the real estate companies to rent out the apartments while not receiving any money from the empty business units.

It's a vicious circle of immense stupidity and will cripple Dubai.


----------



## Free_Spirit

The buildings in Dubai are not green thus carbon footprint is high. What I don't like the most, they don't really think of design. Many buildings are targeting the quantity of apartments - the more the better, however when you see the size you cry.


----------



## Andy Capp

Not entirely true, WSP are trying...

gulfnews : Dubai Chamber gets major environment certification


----------

